# Galerie: Sennes



## wolfi (4. März 2014)

Zeigt her eure Sennes!
Hier ist der Platz an dem die stolzen Sennes-Besitzer ihren Schatz präsentieren dürfen.
Ich mache mal den Anfang:
Ich habe das Rad als Freerider aufgebaut, da ich hauptsächlich im Teutoburger Wald und Deister unterwegs bin. Und da sind Lifte Mangelware 
Geschaltet und gekurbelt wird mit Shimano XT (2x10) und gebremst mit Hayes prime expert.
Als Kettenführung habe ich die MRP 2-fach mit Tacco gewählt.
Die Laufräder habe ich aus meinem Fanes übernommen, also die SunRingle Charger Pro.
Ausser einmal nachzentrieren hatte ich noch keine Probleme damit.... schaun mehr mal....
Vorne rolle ich auf Muddy Mary und hinten auf Hans Dampf.
Die Rahmengrösse ist M und hinten arbeitet ein Vivid Air. Die Gabel ist eine Rockshox Lyrik.
Wider Erwarten funktioniert das hervorragend. Die Geometrie ist absolut fahrbar!
So, und nun ein Bild:






viele Grüße,
wolfi

...und jetzt seid ihr dran ;-)


----------



## Piefke (4. März 2014)

Meine Meinung:
leider wieder nur schwarz
Hans Dampf und Lyrik passen eher in einer Fanes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (5. März 2014)

Der HD passt vor allem garnet zur Marry. 

Kein Bash? Bin gespannt auf deine Langzeiterfahrungen mit der MRP und den Laufrädern nach ein paar Einschlägen


----------



## wolfi (5. März 2014)

ich gebe ja zu, dass der hd sicherlich nicht DER top reifen ist... aber mal ehrlich, der hinterreifen ist doch eh zweitrangig. da sehe ich ein gutes abrollverhalten wichtiger an als top führung. die richtung gibt der vorderreifen an ;-)
der hinterreifen hat zu folgen... und das macht der hans recht gut.
bash habe ich nicht, erstmal schauen. der tacco ist am we im deister schon einmal aufgeschlagen, hat seinen job gut gemacht. ebenso die führung. evtl werde ich die kette noch ein wenig kürzen um die spannung zu erhöhen.
die laufräder halten bisher, seit über einem jahr.... ich weiß.... unglaublich, aber wahr!
aber ich bin auch nicht der zweimeterinsflatdropper.
gruß
wolfi
und @ piefke: schwarz ist das neue bunt ;-)
und die lyrik wird von vielen unterschätzt!!!


----------



## Stefan_78 (5. März 2014)

da mach ich doch mal mit :-D

...16,06Kg


----------



## Kharne (5. März 2014)

Geil


----------



## Stefan_78 (8. März 2014)

Ich Spame euch noch ein paar Bilder vom Sonnigen Tage heute :-D


----------



## wolfi (10. März 2014)

ich spame auch mit 
gestern morgen um kurz nach sieben im wald...


----------



## Stefan_78 (10. März 2014)

Schönes Bike..... Wie geht das bike bergauf?
....machen nur wir Bilder?


----------



## wolfi (10. März 2014)

hi stefan,
sieht so aus als wenn nur wir mal ein foto machen...
zum bike: es lässt sich hervorragend bergauf pedalieren.
ich benötige zwar meistens etwas länger als meine bikekumpels berauf, aber ich bin ja auch nicht auf der flucht.
und bergab setzte ganz klar ich die grenzen... aber die können noch erweitert werden.
viele grüße
wolfi
ps: im park war ich noch nicht, aber willingen/warstein/wibe wird sicherlich nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (11. März 2014)

Bisher hab ich nur schöne Bilder vom Sennes (und auch Fanes/Teibun) gesehen aber beim Komplettrad kratz ich mich am Kopf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (11. März 2014)

Hmmmm, schön ist anders.
Müsste aber piefkes Geschmack sein

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## crazymaniac (17. März 2014)

Irgendwie passt das Blau garnicht an das Bike und was dann die rote Lenkerklemmung am Vorbau dadran noch zu suchen hat ist mir ein Rätsel hinzu kommt dann eine Hellblaue KeFü... Also die farbliche Ausführung gefällt mir garnicht. Aber wie sagt man so schön, über Geschmack muss man streiten :-D


----------



## Joerg-FFB (20. März 2014)

ja, geht mir auch so, Der rote Vorbau und die Kefü verursachen Augenkrebs.schade, sonst ists ja echt ein gutes Angebot,
Bin schon am überlegen zuzuschalgen


----------



## hasardeur (25. März 2014)

Ich finde die Reifen viel schlimmer...die haben am DH nix verloren...ein guter Enduro-Reifen, mehr nicht.

Aber die Farbzusammenstellung ist echt schräg. Alles blaue in Schwarz oder Weiß und es wird echt schick.


----------



## Suval (25. März 2014)

War am Wochenende im Wald unterwegs.
Bin begeistert wie gut sich das Sennes bergauf radeln lässt! Besser als erhofft.
Bergab hat es viel Potential. Bis jetzt habe ich die Federelemente noch nicht optimal eingestellt, das braucht noch ein paar Abfahrten. Änderungen am Setup sind aber sehr gut spürbar, dürfte nicht lange dauern... 





Partlist:


----------



## crazymaniac (26. März 2014)

AUf die rumstellerrei an meinen Foxdämpfern freu ich mich auch schon...ohje, besonders mein DHX RC4, ich hab keine Ahnung was man damit wo alles einstellt und wie sich das dann in der Prixis verhält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (26. März 2014)

.....der DHX RC4 geht eigentlich zum einstellen und funktioniert echt gut,im Gegensatz zu der Einstellerei an einem cane creek DB.

Hey Suval,
....wie viel Bar hast du in deinem Vivid ...bei welchem Gewicht?
-Ich hab jetzt ca.15Bar bei nackigen 84Kg-

Teile liste häng ich auch mal dran bei dem nächsten Foto von meinem Bike :-D ...wenn das jemanden interessiert...


----------



## Suval (26. März 2014)

Ich habe 16 Bar bei 85 Kg Gewicht.
Damit habe ich sitzend ca 35 % Sag und stehend 30 %. Fahre momentan mit 200mm Federweg.
Die Druckstufe ist aber noch zu hart eingestellt, nutze den Federweg nicht optimal.
Am Freitag gehts wieder in den Wald zum testen...


----------



## crazymaniac (28. März 2014)

Gibts ne Tabelle wieviel Bar man bei wieviel Körpergewicht fahren sollte um so und soviel SAG zu haben?


----------



## Stefan_78 (28. März 2014)

Hab da leider nichts gefunden.nur eine Video Anleitung in dem es erklärt wird.deshalb frag ich hier 
Wir können uns ja hier darüber austauschen...die Klicks zähle ich mal am Sonntag.morgen wieder Probefahen in Willingen.
bei der boxxer WC gibt's wenigstens so ne Tabelle um eine gewisse Grundeinstellung zu machen.


----------



## Stefan_78 (29. März 2014)

zweite Ausfahrt in Willingen...alles Top 

Teile liste :
Alutech sennes DH 1.0
Mavic Deemax 2009/2010
Avid Code 2010
Maxle Lite Achsen VR und HR
E*Thirteen LG1 R
Enve DH Bar 760mm
Easton Havoc Vorbau
Rock Shox Boxxer WC 2012
Ergon GA1
Rock Shox Vivid Air
VR-Conti Baron 2.5
HR-Conti Baron 2.3 Falt
Schwalbe SV 13
Acros Steuersatz
KMC X-10-SL Superlight
Shimano Saint SL-M820 10-fach
Shimano Saint Shadow Plus RD-M820 SS 10-fach
Shimano Saint/Ultegra CS-6700 11-28
Selle Italie SL
FSA-Sattelstütze
E*Thirteen TINI DH Innenlager
E*Thirteen LG Kettenführung
Sixpack Sattelklemme
NS-Bikes Pedale Aerial Pro
Race Face - Kettenblatt - Narrow Wide schwarz | 32 Zähne


----------



## wolfi (1. April 2014)

Update: Singlecrown raus, Doppelmoppel rein









Knapp unter 16 kg.
Gruss, wolfi.

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## Stefan_78 (1. April 2014)

schönes Bike


----------



## rsem (2. April 2014)

Tolles bike mit genialem Gewicht. Aber warum denn alle immer nur schwarz?


----------



## Stefan_78 (2. April 2014)

Ich für meinen Teil Liebe schwarz ...oder Neon Farben....aber das hat ja jetzt jeder


----------



## wolfi (2. April 2014)

Wie bereits gesagt: schwarz ist das neue bunt! 

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (2. April 2014)

Ich würde nach lauter lackierten Bikes beim nächsten auch schwarz eloxiert oder raw nehmen. Ist einfach am wenigsten anfällig.


----------



## Suval (2. April 2014)

...und eloxiert ist ca. 200-400 Gramm leichter als gepulvert.


----------



## M8184 (25. April 2014)

Frisch eingetroffen


----------



## hasardeur (25. April 2014)

Liegt bei Euch noch Schnee?

Rattenscharfes Bike


----------



## M8184 (25. April 2014)

Ne wie kommst drauf?


----------



## Stefan_78 (25. April 2014)

schönes bike  viel Spaß damit

...schon gewogen?


----------



## wolfi (25. April 2014)

Sensationell
Ist eine von der sonderedition, richtig?

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## hasardeur (25. April 2014)

Terassentür


----------



## M8184 (25. April 2014)

Genau ist ein limited  gewogen wird es morgen 

Edit Schnee: Nein das ist da nur etwas komisch belichtet, handybild halt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (25. April 2014)

Vor allem ein super Preis!

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## Stefan_78 (26. April 2014)

so siehts auf jeden fall besser aus als in dem "angebots-artikel"
...schon alle schrauben anch gezogen? ;-D
....könntest du ein bild vom innenlager auf der nicht kettenblatt seit machen?
ich wüsste gern wie viel platz bei dir zwischen dem innenlager und der kettenstrebe ist.
Danke


----------



## M8184 (26. April 2014)

Bilder kommen morgen noch mehr, an der Stelle die du meinst ist aber auf jeden Fall sehr wenig Platz. Schrauben nachziehen ist vielleicht keine schlechte Idee  
das Gewicht liegt ohne Pedale bei 16,3 kg, also 0,5 über dem Wert im Angebot. XO zu XT bremsen sollte da keine Rolle spielen denk ich oder? 
Mir persönlich ist das aber eh relativ egal


----------



## hasardeur (26. April 2014)

XT sollte deutlich schwerer als X0 sein.


----------



## SlimeUB (26. April 2014)

Gestern kam das bike, heute kamen die Bremsen...
Komm grade vom hometrail und bin mehr als begeistert! Hat meine Erwartungen sowas von übertroffen! 
Die dorado ein Traum (kein Vergleich zur Boxxer wc, oder zur totem coil) der revox steht der Dorado um nichts nach... Und ich bin sogar nen Berg hoch gekommen, an dem ich mit meinem fury immer gescheiter bin!
Alles in allem echt eine sahneschnitte das Ltd!!!


Gesendet vom mega wichtigem schmartphone


----------



## M8184 (27. April 2014)

Hier das Bild vom Innenlager, bei mir musste wohl sogar etwas weg geschliffen werden das es reicht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8184 (27. April 2014)




----------



## M8184 (27. April 2014)

Hier noch paar weiter Bilder, auf dem letzten Bild sieht man es so wie ich es fahren werde. Der Weisse LRS sieht besser aus als ich gedacht hätte. Falls jemand interesse an dem ADD pro 27,5 Zoll LRS hat kann er sich gerne bei mir melden ;-)


----------



## Stefan_78 (27. April 2014)

Danke für die Fotos....genauso musste ich das auch machen mit dem weg schleifen.
Sehen echt sehr geil aus eure bikes!


----------



## Maui (30. April 2014)

ich hab ach so ein schönes LTD dings..
Welche Federhärte habt ihr denn bei welchem Körpergewicht?
vg
Maui


----------



## SlimeUB (30. April 2014)

Hab bei aktuell 77kg ne 350er Feder drin...
Werd mir aber mal ne 400er holen, weil mir die 350er zu weich ist.


Gesendet vom mega wichtigem schmartphone


----------



## wolfi (1. Mai 2014)

Heute morgen bei einer 25 km trailrunde an der höchsten Stelle: die Schwedenschanze




Sorry für's handypic...
Und so ganz nebenbei: die Kiste lies sich so geil durch die berge treten
Immerhin waren es insgesamt gut 800 hm bergauf.
Gruss, wolfi.

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## crazymaniac (6. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mein Sonderbike noch immer nicht :-(


----------



## Stefan_78 (6. Mai 2014)

Oh man,was läuft den da schief?!
Wann wurden eigentlich die Größen geändert? Aus M wurde S... usw.


----------



## crazymaniac (6. Mai 2014)

Soweit ich weiß gibts probleme mitm Beschichten, dass ist mein Stand von KW 17


----------



## ditt (6. Mai 2014)

wolfi schrieb:


> Heute morgen bei einer 25 km trailrunde an der höchsten Stelle: die Schwedenschanze
> Und so ganz nebenbei: die Kiste lies sich so geil durch die berge treten
> Immerhin waren es insgesamt gut 800 hm bergauf.
> Gruss, wolfi.
> vrom schmartpfon


Hallo wolfi!
Mich würden auch ein paar Infos zur Uphillfähigkeit des Sennes interessieren. Aufgrund des steilen Sitzwinkels dürfte das relativ gut gehen denke ich. Allerdings habe ich eine Beinlänge von 91 cm, da wird es bei einer Sitzrohrlänge von 42 cm schon relativ schwer eine passend lange Stütze zu finden. 
Ist das Sitzrohr übrigens durchgehend ausgerieben, dass man eine 43cm Sattelstütze voll versenken kann. 
Hat das Sennes die Möglichkeit einen Umwerfer zu montieren, gibt es einen Zughalter.
Ich hatte mal ein Cannondale Judge mit 46 cm Sitzrohrlänge und 43 cm Sattelstütze, da ging das Uphillfahren auch wegen des steilen Sitzwinkels sehr gut, allerdings hatte das Ding 21 kg. 
Wie schwer ist das Sennes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (6. Mai 2014)

hi ditt,
also ich bin da recht genügsam bei den uphilleigenschaften 
aber ich kann alles hochfahren was meine kumpels mit den enduros hochfahren. da setzt meine kondition eher die grenze als das bike. du kannst einen downpull-directmount umwerfer montieren (der zuggegenhalter sitzt hinter dem tretlager). oberhalb des tretlagers befinden sich umwerfer- gewindebuchsen. ich fahre vorne eine zweifach-xt-kurbel mit einer schaltbaren kettenführung incl tacco.
ich fuhr das sennes zuerst mit einer sc-gabel (lyrik) ging gut, aber die geometrie ist ganz klar auf doppelbrücke ausgelegt. das gesamtgewicht so wie das rad dort steht beträgt ganz knapp unter 16kg. als sattelstütze fahre ich eine 400er reverb mit 125mm verstellbereich (ich habe ca. 86 cm schrittlänge). ich habe die stütze gut 12cm ausgezogen, kann sie aber sogar komplett versenken. was max. in das sitzrohr passt... keine ahnung. da bin ich überfragt.
ich hatte vor dem sennes das fanes, war gut zufrieden damit. aber das sennes ist in meinen augen die erfüllung meiner vorstellung eines freeriders der klar den focus auf den downhill hat und noch gute bergauf-eigenschaften mitbringt.
klar bin ich hoch der letzte, aber mich stört das nicht so. der weg ist das ziel ;-)
am samstag habe wir übrigens eine deister-tour mit ca. 35km und gut 1.200 hm gemacht. ging gut! (aber ich war ordentlich platt abends )
wenn du noch spezielle fragen hast... frag ruhig.
wg. der sattelstütze und schrittläne würde ich mal den jürgen (alutech) anmailen. der kann dir sicherlich etwas dazu sagen.
viele grüsse
wolfi


----------



## Quechua (6. Mai 2014)

ditt schrieb:


> Hallo wolfi!
> Mich würden auch ein paar Infos zur Uphillfähigkeit des Sennes interessieren. Aufgrund des steilen Sitzwinkels dürfte das relativ gut gehen denke ich. Allerdings habe ich eine Beinlänge von 91 cm, da wird es bei einer Sitzrohrlänge von 42 cm schon relativ schwer eine passend lange Stütze zu finden.
> Ist das Sitzrohr übrigens durchgehend ausgerieben, dass man eine 43cm Sattelstütze voll versenken kann.
> Hat das Sennes die Möglichkeit einen Umwerfer zu montieren, gibt es einen Zughalter.
> ...


Hi,

habe das Sennes in M letzte Woche bekommen, bin 189 und habe eine SL von 93.
Ich hatte mir eine 460er Stütze zusätzlich gekauft, das ist bei 10cm Mindesteinstecktiefe die bei mir notwendige Stützenlänge. Ich habe sie  jedoch nicht  montiert, weil ich festetellen musste, dass die Stütze nur knapp 22cm versenkbar ist-im Bereich der Wippe wurde wohl Platz für die Auslenkung oder zusätzliches Material benötigt. Ergo bleiben nur 12 cm Absenkung, ist mir persönlich für eine Rad dieser Kategorie zu wenig. Für Touren braucht man dann definitiv etwas wie eine einfache Teleskopstütze (habe noch eine alte von Shock Therapy im Keller, allerdings ist die auch sackschwer mit 450 gr.). Wenn man natürlich mehr Park fährt oder die Hügel hochschiebt, den wird es nicht stören, da fährt man dann mit kurzer Stütze.
Ich bin das Bike bisher nur 1mal kurz gefahren, Uphill geht es bedingt durch den Sitzwinkel wirklich gut, zumindest habe ich es schlechter erwartet.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Quechua (6. Mai 2014)

Weil es eine Galerie ist:



 



In dem Aufbau mit einem leichten 26"LRS. Ob ich Taco/Kefü brauche wird sich zeigen, bei meinem bisherigen Rädern in diesem Setup keine Probleme.
Auf den Bildern ist eine 410er Thomson Stütze so weit wie möglich im Rahmen versenkt montiert. Fürs Runterfahren ok aber fürs Uphillen müßten 5 cm mehr Auszug vorhanden sein.


----------



## der-gute (7. Mai 2014)

Quechua" data-source="post: 11964574"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Quechua schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe das Sennes in M letzte Woche bekommen, bin 189 und habe eine SL von 93.
> Ich hatte mir eine 460er Stütze zusätzlich gekauft, das ist bei 10cm Mindesteinstecktiefe die bei mir notwendige Stützenlänge. Ich habe sie  jedoch nicht  montiert, weil ich festetellen musste, dass die Stütze nur knapp 22cm versenkbar ist-im Bereich der Wippe wurde wohl Platz für die Auslenkung oder zusätzliches Material benötigt. Ergo bleiben nur 12 cm Absenkung, ist mir persönlich für eine Rad dieser Kategorie zu wenig. Für Touren braucht man dann definitiv etwas wie eine einfache Teleskopstütze (habe noch eine alte von Shock Therapy im Keller, allerdings ist die auch sackschwer mit 450 gr.). Wenn man natürlich mehr Park fährt oder die Hügel hochschiebt, den wird es nicht stören, da fährt man dann mit kurzer Stütze.
> ...



War beim Fanes auch so.

Schonmal ne 27.2 Stütze mit Hülse probiert?
So gings bei meinem Fanes


----------



## Quechua (7. Mai 2014)

Gute Idee, werde ich bei Gelegenheit testen


----------



## mogli.ch (7. Mai 2014)

Das Sattelrohr wird nur bis zur Wippe ausgerieben! Allerdings habe ich Test weise eine alte 30.9mm Sattelstütze locker 30cm versenkt. Darauf hin habe ich mir die Vecnum Moveloc mit 170mm Auszug und Reduzierhülse für meine Fanes bestellt. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich eine Moveloc mit 200mm Auszug an Eurer Sennes gut machen würde. In W20 sollte meine Sattelstütze geliefert bekommen, da kann ich berichten ob die 253mm der 170er Moveloc definitiv in der Fanes versenkbar sind.


----------



## SlimeUB (10. Mai 2014)

Ist heute ein sehr schlammiger Tag in Winterberg 






Gesendet vom mega wichtigem schmartphone


----------



## wolfi (10. Mai 2014)

Schöne fangopackung

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## Stefan_78 (10. Mai 2014)

Geil :-D ....was wieg das ding mal am ende des tages.....wie viel schlamm du dran hast :-D 
ich hatte letztes mal das gefühl als würde es über 20kg wiegen...hatte aber leider keine waage dabei

aber danke das die die strecken wieder planierst bei den dezenten bremswellen....viel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlimeUB (11. Mai 2014)

beim bike, is mir das am ende des tages nicht wirklich aufgefallen... war wohl immer noch leichter, als mein alter hobel 
aber was am ende an mir dran hing, hätte wohl nach ner neuen einstellung des fahrwerks verlang, wenn man es eng sehen würde....

hat aber echt spass gemacht, wenn man nur etwas mehr gesehen hätte... nach ner halben abfahrt, war es dann eher ein blindflug

dank der dorado gibts auch keine schmerzenden arme und hände mehr bei bremswellen (um einiges besser, als bei meiner alten boxxer wc)


----------



## crazymaniac (12. Mai 2014)

Hoffe du bist sturzfrei beim Blindflug die Piste runter gekommen. Am Bike noch alles heile? ;-)
Mein Sennes-Rahmen will der Jü heute losschicken *bauchkribbel*


----------



## wolfi (12. Mai 2014)

crazymaniac schrieb:


> Hoffe du bist sturzfrei beim Blindflug die Piste runter gekommen. Am Bike noch alles heile? ;-)
> Mein Sennes-Rahmen will der Jü heute losschicken *bauchkribbel*



das bauchkribbeln kann ich gut nachempfinden
freu dich!!!!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crazymaniac (12. Mai 2014)

wolfi schrieb:


> das bauchkribbeln kann ich gut nachempfinden
> freu dich!!!!
> gruß
> wolfi


 
Gibts eigentlich ne Art Betriebsnaleitung zu dem Rahmen, bezüglich Federwegseinstellung hinten und Drehmomente der Schrauben? Hab keine Lust irgendwelche Gewinde zu zerstören oder Schraubenköpfe abzureißen.


----------



## wolfi (12. Mai 2014)

also ich hatte keine dabei.
handfest reicht aber bei allen schrauben!
festballern mache ich schon lange nicht mehr.
irgendwo gabs mal ne pdf mit den anzugdrehmomenten...
aber wie gesagt, handfest und dann noch nen bischen drauf langt für (fast) alle schrauben!!
und handfest definiere ich jetzt nicht mit dem vollen körpergewicht draufstemmen.
und die fw-einstellung bietet eh nur 2 möglichkeiten der verstellung. kurzer hebel (oben= 220mm) und langer hebel (unten=200mm)
ich fahre mit 200mm
gruß
wolfi


----------



## hasardeur (12. Mai 2014)

Es sollten die selben Anzugmomente, wie bei der Fanes sein, sprich Rocker + Dämpferaufnahmen = 10 Nm, Horstlink nach Anleitung (Horstlinkbolzen muss mitdrehen, nach fest kommt ab). Hauptlager spielfrei einstellen (sonst knackt es gern).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymaniac (12. Mai 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Es sollten die selben Anzugmomente, wie bei der Fanes sein, sprich Rocker + Dämpferaufnahmen = 10 Nm, Horstlink nach Anleitung (Horstlinkbolzen muss mitdrehen, nach fest kommt ab). Hauptlager spielfrei einstellen (sonst knackt es gern).


 
Ich bin zwar "nur" Elektrotechniker :-D aber solche Angaben verängstigen mich immer. Gerade wenns um solche teile geht. Gibts auf der Alutechseite Dokumente zum ansehen/ runterladen? Hab jetzt noch nciht nachgesehen


----------



## hasardeur (12. Mai 2014)

So sind die Vorgaben. In der "Bedienungsanleitung"der Fanes stehen die besagten 10 Nm an eben diesen Stellen und in den Videos zur Montage der Horstlinkbolzen und des Hauptlagers hat Jü es so (oder so ähnlich) beschrieben. Die Videos sind auf alutec-cycles.com eingebettet.
Die 10 Nm sind auch nicht viel. Das bekommt man selbst mit Multitool wieder auf.


----------



## Stefan_78 (12. Mai 2014)

Mit 10NM hab ich die obere schraube (titanschrauben) der dämpferaufnahme bei aller Vorsicht abgerissen.


----------



## crazymaniac (13. Mai 2014)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> Mit 10NM hab ich die obere schraube (titanschrauben) der dämpferaufnahme bei aller Vorsicht abgerissen.


 
Was war das fürn Gewinde, M6?


----------



## hasardeur (13. Mai 2014)

Ich tippe auf Materialfehler (Einschlüsse?).


----------



## Ganiscol (13. Mai 2014)

Das ist doch bei der oberen Aufnahme auch anderen schon passiert - das Risiko diese hohlgebohrten Titanschrauben abzureissen scheint nicht eben klein zu sein. Gerade die Schraube hätte ich nie hohlgebohrt. Deshalb bleibt die bei mir aus Stahl. Auch die Wippenschrauben hätten nicht hohlgebohrt sein müssen um vielleicht 1g pro Schraube zu sparen...


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. Mai 2014)

Das sehe ich auch so.und ja,es ist M6...Ich hab einfach VA-Inbusschrauben rein gemacht.
Materialfehler eher nicht...das Gewinde ist einfach so hinterdreht,so das quasi eine Sollbruchstelle ensteht.
Das heißt vorm Portes du Soleil Urlaub alle schrauben als Ersatz bestellen


----------



## SlimeUB (14. Mai 2014)

Moin zusammen! 
Kann mir jemand spontan sagen, welche bremsaufnahme das Sennes hinten hat, bzw welchen bremsadapter ich brauche, um hinten eine 200mm Saint Scheibe zu montieren?
Gruß Basti 


Gesendet vom mega wichtigem schmartphone


----------



## rsem (14. Mai 2014)

Sennes PM 180, und du brauchst also PM +20.
Ich fahre an meinem Sennes auch saint 200mm und habe den PM +20mm von trickstuff


----------



## crazymaniac (14. Mai 2014)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so.und ja,es ist M6...Ich hab einfach VA-Inbusschrauben rein gemacht.
> Materialfehler eher nicht...das Gewinde ist einfach so hinterdreht,so das quasi eine Sollbruchstelle ensteht.
> Das heißt vorm Portes du Soleil Urlaub alle schrauben als Ersatz bestellen


 
für eine hohlgebohrte M6 Titanschraube sind 10Nm zu viel, 7-8Nm sind da die Schmerzgrenze.

So heute hole ich mein Sennes bei der lieben Post ab, hätte es ja gestern schon haben können, aber der liebe DHL-Onkel hats nicht beim Nachbar abgegeben -.-.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymaniac (14. Mai 2014)

rsem schrieb:


> Sennes PM 180, und du brauchst also PM +20.
> Ich fahre an meinem Sennes auch saint 200mm und habe den PM +20mm von trickstuff


 
Kann ich dir heute abend beatnworten, wenn mein Adapter passen sollte beim zusammenbauen ;-) ich bin auch noch gespannt.


----------



## crazymaniac (14. Mai 2014)

SlimeUB schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> Kann mir jemand spontan sagen, welche bremsaufnahme das Sennes hinten hat, bzw welchen bremsadapter ich brauche, um hinten eine 200mm Saint Scheibe zu montieren?
> Gruß Basti
> 
> ...



Also mein Adapter passt. das ist der von Shimano SM-MA 180mm


----------



## crazymaniac (14. Mai 2014)

So da ist mein gutes Stück, es hat sich fast von alleine aus seinem Karton befreit ;-)
Bin grad am zusammenschrauben und merke das mir das Singlespeedkit fehlt für hinten, da ich ja eine normale Nabe drin habe und ich brauche den Lockringschlüssel um vorne das Kettenblatt zu lösen damit ich die KeFü von Carbocage montieren kann.


----------



## SlimeUB (14. Mai 2014)

Hey vielen dank für die schnellen Antworten!
@crazymaniac: das is ja ma ne richtig geile farb combo!
Knallt richtig! Optisch biste auf jeden schon mal sehr schnell unterwegs 


Gesendet vom mega wichtigem schmartphone


----------



## Ganiscol (14. Mai 2014)

Passt wohl nicht zufällig zum Helm.


----------



## -N0bodY- (14. Mai 2014)

Wow... geile Farbkombie... das wird bestimmt nen richtig schickes Geschoss.


----------



## Stefan_78 (14. Mai 2014)

SEHR schön


----------



## crazymaniac (14. Mai 2014)

Ein klein wenig weiter gebastelt. Hinweis nochmal zum Bremsadapter, es müssen nochmal gut 1-2 mm Schieben zwischen Adapter und Bemse, sonst schleift die Scheibe am Bremsengehäuse.
Weiter gehts morgen bzw. die Tage wenn ich das Singlespeedkit bekomme und das Pinionwerkzeug auftreiben kann.


----------



## -N0bodY- (14. Mai 2014)

Bis auf den Kettenstrebenschutz echt Hammer schicker Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymaniac (15. Mai 2014)

Hat eienr ne Ahnung wo ich den Zug für die Sattelstütze mit verlegen soll/kann?


----------



## wolfi (15. Mai 2014)

wenn das mal nicht "fahrrad der woche"- würdig ist

gruß
wolfi


----------



## wolfi (15. Mai 2014)

crazymaniac schrieb:


> Hat eienr ne Ahnung wo ich den Zug für die Sattelstütze mit verlegen soll/kann?


kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten.
ich habe keine stealth-stütze, daher habe ich den zug aussen verlegt.


----------



## crazymaniac (15. Mai 2014)

wolfi schrieb:


> kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten.
> ich habe keine stealth-stütze, daher habe ich den zug aussen verlegt.


 
Hab ich auch nicht, das ist eine Kindshock LEV, den Kabelzug hab ich nur noch nicht dran ;-) aus Bastelgründen^^


----------



## zec (15. Mai 2014)

Normalerweise gibt es auf der rechten Seite des Oberrohres zwei Gewinde zum Anschrauben zweier Zughalterungen - scheinbar hat dein Rahmen diese nicht. Hmm, hast du bei den Zughaltern am Unterrohr noch einen Platz frei?


----------



## hasardeur (15. Mai 2014)

Dann müsste er irgendwie an der Wippe vorbei. Das fände ich blöd. Ich würde eher solche Klebehalterungen nehmen und an günstigen Punkten am Rahmen positionieren.

So wie die hier: http://www.ebay.de/itm/4-Stueck-Bow...Zughalter-Kabel-Clips-Aluminium-/261206861844


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymaniac (15. Mai 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Dann müsste er irgendwie an der Wippe vorbei. Das fände ich blöd. Ich würde eher solche Klebehalterungen nehmen und an günstigen Punkten am Rahmen positionieren.
> 
> So wie die hier: http://www.ebay.de/itm/4-Stueck-Bow...Zughalter-Kabel-Clips-Aluminium-/261206861844



und wie lange halten die am rahmen? Das nächste ist, die 2 Einführungen für Bowdenzüge durch den Rahmen. Eins der beiden Löcher ist viel zu eng. -.-


----------



## wolfi (15. Mai 2014)

Das grosse loch ist für die hydraulikleitung der bremse, dass kleinere für die Schaltung.

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## Stefan_78 (15. Mai 2014)

Ich glaub das enge ist für den Schaltzug und das größere für die Bremsleitung


----------



## wolfi (15. Mai 2014)

Schneller

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## crazymaniac (15. Mai 2014)

Klasse also leg ich einen Zug von der Pinion da rein und den andere Zug von der Pinion am Rahmen lang???


----------



## wolfi (15. Mai 2014)

Ich denke da wirst du wohl mit der reibaale ranmüssen. Frag doch mal Jürgen, ob die pinion bikes nicht eigendlich andere Löcher haben sollten....

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## Ghost.1 (15. Mai 2014)

die farbkombi ist echt geil!

ich denke mal DH bikes haben in der regel keine vario stütze und deswegen hat das sennes auch keine gewinde am oberrohr.
das mit der pinion und 2 leitungen ist natürlich doof, denke da wurde einfach nicht dran gedacht


----------



## Ganiscol (15. Mai 2014)

Ist da nicht je ein Satz solcher Löcher auf beiden seiten des Rahmens?
und welchen Durchmesser haben denn die Pinionzüge dass die nicht durch das Loch passen? Müsste doch auch 4mm sein.


----------



## Ghost.1 (15. Mai 2014)

ach ja stimmt. dann sollte es ja kein problem sein, pinion auf der linkenseite raus und bremse auf der rechten seite


----------



## crazymaniac (15. Mai 2014)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> ach ja stimmt. dann sollte es ja kein problem sein, pinion auf der linkenseite raus und bremse auf der rechten seite


 Pinion hat 2 Züge und die Jagwire Bowdenzughülsen die dazu geliefert wurden sind zu dick. Da kann ich nur ein Loch verwenden. Und durch das größere Loch passt die Hydraulikleitung schonmal nicht durch. Entweder liegts am Lack oder einfach weil die Löcher zu klein sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (15. Mai 2014)

Kommt drauf an, womit Du die Teile anklebst. Ist zumindest besser, als bohren. Und wenn man mal eine Führung verliert, dann kommt eben eine neue dran.

Wegen der anderen Führungen frag Jü doch mal, ob die Kappen der. Kabelführungen der Fanes passen.


----------



## zec (15. Mai 2014)

Ich schätze mal, dass es am Lack liegt, denn die Löcher werden ja nur einen Hauch zu eng sein (schon gemessen)? Ansonsten den Lack abschleifen und es sollte hoffentlich passen. Wobei du ja die Leitung für die hintere Bremse eh am Unterrohr befestigen musst, oder?
Aber den Jü anrufen ist auch nie verkehrt.


----------



## crazymaniac (15. Mai 2014)

zec schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, dass es am Lack liegt, denn die Löcher werden ja nur einen Hauch zu eng sein (schon gemessen)? Ansonsten den Lack abschleifen und es sollte hoffentlich passen. Wobei du ja die Leitung für die hintere Bremse eh am Unterrohr befestigen musst, oder?
> Aber den Jü anrufen ist auch nie verkehrt.



Jup die Bremsleitung kommt ans Unterrohr. Entweder leg ich parallel dazu denz Zug von der Sattelstütze, oder...keine Ahnung wo sonst lang


----------



## Kharne (16. Mai 2014)

Ich würde komplett über´s Unterrohr gehen, ist am Praktischsten und sieht mit farbigen Hüllen geil aus


----------



## crazymaniac (16. Mai 2014)

Ich schau mal wie ich es mache. Der Jürgen möchte mir noch 2fach-Zugführungen schicken. Mal schauen wann ich die ganzen kleinteile so bekomme an die ich nciht so gedacht habe :-D


----------



## crazymaniac (16. Mai 2014)

So Kommando Reibahle Frei hieß es heute... 4,5mm Schaltzüge haben dann durchgepasst nach ein wenig "schmirgeln" Damit ist die Pinion eingezogen und eingestellt....man war das ein Krampf. Aber nu hauts hin.


----------



## crazymaniac (23. Mai 2014)

So gestern fertig geworden mit aufbauen und heute eine kleine Regenfahrt gedreht.
Fährt sich wie ein Sofa ;-)
Muss nur noch am Dämpfersetup arbeiten, das ist mir alles noch zu weich, wippt mir noch zu sehr beim pedalieren.
Wo muss ich denn die Lowspeeddruckstufe hinderehen? Plus oder Minus? Was verhindert das wippen?


----------



## Ghost.1 (23. Mai 2014)

Geil 

"+" für mehr Dämpfung


----------



## -N0bodY- (23. Mai 2014)

Schickes "Sofa"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (23. Mai 2014)

krass wie Geil "Fett" das mit der FOX 40 in dieser Farb Kombination aussieht


----------



## crazymaniac (23. Mai 2014)

Also diese Sattelstütze macht sich echt bezahlt 
Nach 30km ruhigem testen habe ich noch folgende sachen nun gefunden.

Dämpfer hinten "pfeift" bzw. gibt eine Art quietschen beim einfedern von sich -.-

und knarzen beim lenken ab und an. Das lenken geht auch schwerer, auch im unbelasteten Zustand, als bei allen anderen Fahrrädern. Zu fest gegengezogen habe ich den Steuersatz nicht.... hm, kann man die Adapterbaseplate von 1 1/8" (wegen der Gabel) auf 1,5" (wegen dem Rahmen) von Chriss King verkehrt rum aufsetzen? Das wäre jetzt meine einzige Sorge, weil es zu dem Teil nichts richtiges anschauliches gab.

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...z-Grip-Lock-Tapered-ZS44-56-mango--23194.html

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...DevolutionSet-1-5-Zoll-1-1-8-Zoll--21226.html


----------



## Stefan_78 (23. Mai 2014)

So wie beim letzten link ists richtig rum....die Plane / glatte Seite des Adapters nach unten, und der konus / fase in den Steuersatz.


----------



## wolfi (24. Mai 2014)

Sehr sehr geiles rad!!!

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## crazymaniac (24. Mai 2014)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> So wie beim letzten link ists richtig rum....die Plane / glatte Seite des Adapters nach unten, und der konus / fase in den Steuersatz.


 
Die ganzen Bilder von den verschiedenen Adaptern sehen gleich aus. der tatsächliche Adapter sieht anders aus :-( ich nehms nächste Woche nochmal auseinander und mach mal nen Bildchen davon.


----------



## Kharne (24. Mai 2014)

Hast du auch schön Fett auf den Lagersitzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymaniac (24. Mai 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Hast du auch schön Fett auf den Lagersitzen?


 
Mehr als genug, hab mir jetzt nen Abzieher besorgt für den Konusring. Das ist meiner Meinung nach die Einzige Sache die nicht passen könnte. Ist ja nicht das erste Bike was ich zusammen friemel :-D. Drückt mir die Daumen ;-)


----------



## crazymaniac (24. Mai 2014)

Problem mitm Steuersatz ist behoben, das Abziehen und Drehen des Kabelkonuses hats bereinigt. Knarzen und Schwergängigkeit Ade!
So genug davon...mehr Pics von den anderen Sennesbesitzern bitte


----------



## Stefan_78 (24. Mai 2014)

bald...warte noch auf neue Laufräder :-D


----------



## Cawi (25. Mai 2014)

@crazymaniac finde Dein Bike auch super schick! nur die Leitungen schauen verdammt lang aus.. Braucht es die wirklich so lange wegen der Doppelbrückengabel oder kannst Du da noch was kürzen oder sauberer verlegen?


----------



## crazymaniac (25. Mai 2014)

Cawi schrieb:


> @crazymaniac finde Dein Bike auch super schick! nur die Leitungen schauen verdammt lang aus.. Braucht es die wirklich so lange wegen der Doppelbrückengabel oder kannst Du da noch was kürzen oder sauberer verlegen?



Die von der Pinion könnten kürzer werden, bin noch am überlegen ob ich die nicht gleich links ausm Rahmen führe, aber dann muss ich da wieder rumbasteln


----------



## sk8-ben (26. Mai 2014)

Frage an die LTD-Besitzer: Der LRS ADD pro hat straightpull Speichen. Wie zieht ihr die nach wenn sie sich mitdrehen?


----------



## Kharne (26. Mai 2014)

Das sind Rundspeichen, oder? Gummierte Zange und hoffen dass sie sich nicht weiterdrehen.


----------



## sk8-ben (26. Mai 2014)

Jep, Rundspeichen :-(


----------



## Stefan_78 (31. Mai 2014)

da komm ich vom Biken heim und in der Post liegen neue Laufräder   ...so ist die schwarze witwe auf 15,75kg
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1633443]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1633444]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1633445]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1633446]
	
[/URL]


----------



## hasardeur (31. Mai 2014)

Sag mal was zu dem Sattel. Bist Du Fakir oder warum diese Wahl?

Schickes Teil, doch passen zu den ganzen netten Details die lieblosen Schlauchbandagen überhaupt nicht. Mach da mal was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (31. Mai 2014)

Hehe...eigentlich bin ich auf ihn bei der suche nach einem neuen leichten Sattel gestoßen....180g,24€,und das erstaunlichste ist die Tatsache das er sau bequem ist.er flext richtig geil und die kanten sind schön abgerundet.nur die Optik sagte mir nicht so zu,also hab ich was drunter geklebt ;-)

Eine alternative zu der schlauchpackung wäre echt mal was....wird eventuell mal zerlegt und Schrumpfschlauch drüber gezogen.


----------



## RumbleJungle (2. Juni 2014)

Hi Stefan,

ich habe eine Alternative erfolgreich im Einsatz - Buthyl-Kautschuk-Band. Klebt super und vor allen Dingen nur an den Stellen, die es benötigen. Eine Schicht reicht meiner Meinung nach völlig aus und bei Bedarf packst du einfach noch eine drauf. Schöner Nebeneffekt - dein Fahrrad klingt nicht mehr wie ein Besteckkasten.

http://elektro.3mdeutschland.de/ele...chukbaender/scotch-2228-buthyl-kautschuk-band

Probier es mal aus


----------



## hasardeur (2. Juni 2014)

und ideal für E-Bikes


----------



## crazymaniac (2. Juni 2014)

RumbleJungle schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> ich habe eine Alternative erfolgreich im Einsatz - Buthyl-Kautschuk-Band. Klebt super und vor allen Dingen nur an den Stellen, die es benötigen. Eine Schicht reicht meiner Meinung nach völlig aus und bei Bedarf packst du einfach noch eine drauf. Schöner Nebeneffekt - dein Fahrrad klingt nicht mehr wie ein Besteckkasten.
> 
> ...



Also bei meiner Sennes-Pinonvariante ist so ein Schutz garnicht notwendig, da kommt die Kette nicht an die Streben, aber das liegt wohl an dem heftigen Kenntenspanner von Pinion. Ich hab mir auf die Kettenstrebe Schutzfolie von 3M drauf geklebt. Ist unsichtbar und macht das gleiche wie alle anderen Strebenschutzmittel.


----------



## Stefan_78 (2. Juni 2014)

auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee RumbleJungle und bleibt im Hinterkopf.
ich probier das erstmal mit dem Schrumpfschlauch,das hab ich schon alles hier.
mir geht es zum glück eh nur um den Schutz,da das Sennes geiler weise so gut wie keine Geräusche von sich gibt beim fahren


...erste Bastellarbeit....mal schauen wie lange es hält ;-D


----------



## Stefan_78 (6. Juli 2014)

SENNES im Urlaub 
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1658386]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1658390]
	
[/URL]


----------



## -N0bodY- (7. Juli 2014)

Hat die Sennes Urlaub oder eher Du?    Aber nen schönen Hobel hast du da


----------



## Stefan_78 (7. Juli 2014)

Danke,der Hobel ist echt geil...jetzt merkt man hier mal richtig wie geil es arbeitet/funktioniert und läuft 
wir haben beide Urlaub und genießen die geilen Strecken in Portes du Soleil  ....auch wenn das Wetter besser sein könnte.


----------



## Stefan_78 (10. Juli 2014)

sooo.....ich nerv euch noch etwas weiter....da einige Engländer wegen dem Dauerregen schon abgereißt sind ;-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (10. Juli 2014)

So muss ein Rad aussehen


----------



## Stefan_78 (10. Juli 2014)

Jap...nach vier tagen Dauerregen ists der schlamm so aufgeweicht das er nicht mehr am bike klebt und es voll bock macht hier in Morzine und co. zu Biken :-D ..nur das tägliche putzen nervt *lach*


----------



## Kharne (10. Juli 2014)

Bei dem Wetter? Muc Off drauf, mim Schlauch drüber, Öl auf Kette, weitermachen


----------



## Stefan_78 (10. Juli 2014)

So siehts aus ... wo kann man schon mal richtig seine Wetscreams ausprobieren und genießen


----------



## ditt (11. Juli 2014)

Mir ist das doch sehr tiefe Tretlager des Sennes etwas unangenehm aufgefallen, speziell mit dem Sennes FR im technisch-alpinen Gelände ist das doch unangenehm. Im Park ist das egal, eher sogar von Vorteil. Beim Uphill, denke ich mir, wird das tiefe Tretlager sicher recht unangenehm sein, wenn man in jeden zweiten Stein oder Wurzel reintritt. Welches Kurbelarmlänge verwendet ihr, bei 1x11 fach ist eine 165mm Kurbelarmlänge ein echter Nachteil.

Weiters ist mir bei der Sennes DH ein doch recht deutliches Abkippen beim Einlenken aufgefallen, mit dem ich nicht wirklich gut klar gekommen bin (Einstellung: FW 200 mm, kurze Kettenstrebenposition).

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit der Tretlagerhöhe (FR) und dem Einlenkverhalten (DH).

@Stefan_78: Wetscream rules !!! Bei den Verhältnissen wird wenigstens das Bike nicht mehr sackschwer vor lauter Schlamm.


----------



## Kharne (11. Juli 2014)

Die Kiste hat nen 63,5° Lenkwinkel, da muss man nicht draufgesessen sein, um zu sagen, dass das Rad bei langsamen Kurven dazu niegt wegzukippen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ditt (11. Juli 2014)

Ich würde deshalb mir lieber ein Sennes FR mit 180 mm Federgabel und 27,5" Laufrädern aufbauen, damit das Tretlager etwas höher rückt. Beim FR ist mir das Abkippen in Kurven gar nicht aufgefallen. Gibt's überhaubt eine 180er Gabel die für 27,5" freigegeben ist?


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juli 2014)

Es gibt die Formula 35, die für Alutech in 180mm gebaut wird, jedoch eher für Enduro, als FR gedacht ist. In eine Durolux passen auch viele 27,5'' Rad-Reifen-Kombis.

Wenn ich Deine Probleme und Anforderungen so lese, wäre Dir dann nicht mit einer Fanes besser geholfen? Kann man auch in 27,5'' aufbauen. Die Fanes ist für FR sicher ausreichend stabil, lediglich der Federweg ist mit 170mm eben etwas geringer.


----------



## Ghost.1 (11. Juli 2014)

Aber auch nur hinten! Vorne geht ne 180er Gabel bei der Fanes ja ohne Probleme


----------



## bs99 (11. Juli 2014)

ditt schrieb:


> Ich würde deshalb mir lieber ein Sennes FR mit 180 mm Federgabel und 27,5" Laufrädern aufbauen, damit das Tretlager etwas höher rückt. Beim FR ist mir das Abkippen in Kurven gar nicht aufgefallen. Gibt's überhaubt eine 180er Gabel die für 27,5" freigegeben ist?


http://www.xfusionshox.com/product/forks/metric-series/hlr.html#specifications


----------



## ditt (11. Juli 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wenn ich Deine Probleme und Anforderungen so lese, wäre Dir dann nicht mit einer Fanes besser geholfen?


 
Für Transalp und alpine Touren und spritzige Ausfahrten fahre ich mein LV301.
Für DH möchte ich ev. das Sennes, das fahre ich eigentlich fast das ganze Jahr weil ich direkt an einer sehr technischen u. schwierigen Strecke wohne, oft auch Uphill weil ich nicht immer hochshuttle.
Für FR-Touren (z.b. am Gardasee) würde ich dann ev. eine 180 mm Einfachbrücke ins Sennes reinstecken, ich hab eine RS Lyrik mit 180 mm FW allerdings geht die leider vom Casting nur für 26".

Deshalb kommt kein Fanes in Betracht.


----------



## wolfi (20. Oktober 2014)

sooo,
endlich habe ich es auch mal in die richtigen berge geschafft
letzte woche war ich mit meiner familie im allgäu.
einen tag habe ich mich ausgeklinkt und habe eine schöne tagestour
mit meinem sennes gemacht.
der höhepunkt war auf 1.475m angesiedelt, auf dem bärenkopf oberhalb
von immenstadt. eins muss man den allgäuern ja mal lassen: die anstiege
sind mal wirklich knackig!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (21. Oktober 2014)

hä ?! wolfi, wie hast du denn dieses schmuckstück da hoch bekommen, da ist doch gar kein lift und ein shuttle seh ich auch nicht. ??????


----------



## wolfi (21. Oktober 2014)

Kniegas toto.... kniegas  
Da geht ein Lift hoch. ... aber nicht für bikes. Die strasse ist aber gut fahrbar. Und ich habe ja 2- fach bei unter 16 kg.


----------



## Edg3 (12. Februar 2015)

Auf dem Postweg....
Eines unserer Dauertestbikes für 2015 was ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte  Nächste Woche gibt es dann sicher noch ein Hochglanzbild.


----------



## Kopfsache (12. Februar 2015)

Sehr schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (12. Februar 2015)

Sehr geil! ... Ich habe meine jetzt ein jahr und habe die Anschaffung nicht eine Minute bereut


----------



## Edg3 (1. März 2015)

So, ich habe noch ein neues in freier Wildbahn für euch. Leider hat noch kein Park offen, aber das dürfte nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## Crazyfist (10. März 2015)

Wirklich sehr schöner Aufbau!!


----------



## fatisyourchance (10. März 2015)

Beerfelden war offen letztes Wochenende. Aber lieber Samstags kommen, Sonntag war die Hölle los!


----------



## svenson69 (21. April 2015)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich habe mir gerade einen Sennes Rahmen in GR.S gekauft,ohne Dämpfer.
Jetzt habe ich auf Bildern gesehen,das es eventuell Platzmangel gibt.
Welche Dämpfer passen denn ohne Probleme und welche nicht?
Und könnte mit auch jemand gleich sagen,welche bestimmten Tunes ich bei dem Rahmen brauche,z.B Vivid Air wenn der passt?
Oder was fahrt ihr so welche?
Würde mich über ein paar Infos freuen


----------



## hasardeur (22. April 2015)

Immer diese Mehrfachposts. Wenn ihr mal dieselbe Energie in die eigene Recherche stecken würdet....


----------



## svenson69 (22. April 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Immer diese Mehrfachposts. Wenn ihr mal dieselbe Energie in die eigene Recherche stecken würdet....



Immer diese unnötigen Kommentare,anstatt einfach mal eine richtige Antwort geben

Ist es so schwer anderen Leuten behilflich zu sein?
Für was gibt es denn so Threads,um Fragen zu stellen!?!?
Und natürlich mache ich mich selbst schlau,sonst hätte ich die beiden Threads nicht gefunden.Aber schonmal darüber nachgedacht,das es halt einfacher und viel schneller ist eine Frage zu stellen wie sich 30-40 Seiten durchzulesen und dann vielleicht immernoch nicht die richtige Lösung zu finden!!!


----------



## Flying_Elvis (22. April 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Immer diese unnötigen Kommentare,anstatt einfach mal eine richtige Antwort geben
> 
> Ist es so schwer anderen Leuten behilflich zu sein?
> Für was gibt es denn so Threads,um Fragen zu stellen!?!?
> Und natürlich mache ich mich selbst schlau,sonst hätte ich die beiden Threads nicht gefunden.Aber schonmal darüber nachgedacht,das es halt einfacher und viel schneller ist eine Frage zu stellen wie sich 30-40 Seiten durchzulesen und dann vielleicht immernoch nicht die richtige Lösung zu finden!!!



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/deisterfreun-de-e-v-forum.587233/page-65#post-12718483

Wenn du das gelesen hast kennst du die Antwort auf deine Fragen


----------



## hasardeur (22. April 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Immer diese unnötigen Kommentare,anstatt einfach mal eine richtige Antwort geben
> 
> Ist es so schwer anderen Leuten behilflich zu sein?
> Für was gibt es denn so Threads,um Fragen zu stellen!?!?
> Und natürlich mache ich mich selbst schlau,sonst hätte ich die beiden Threads nicht gefunden.Aber schonmal darüber nachgedacht,das es halt einfacher und viel schneller ist eine Frage zu stellen wie sich 30-40 Seiten durchzulesen und dann vielleicht immernoch nicht die richtige Lösung zu finden!!!




Deswegen muss man aber nicht dieselbe Frage in einen FAQ-Thread und in eine Galerie packen. Ein kurzer Blick in den Alutech-Shop hätte Dir auch gezeigt, dass die Sennes in S mit diversen fetten Coil Dämpfer ausgeliefert wird, was wohl nicht der Fall wäre, wenn es nicht passen würde. Diese Info hat mich weniger Zeit gekostet, als diesen Text zu schreiben und der ist nicht länger, als Deine Frage.

Die Antwort  auf Deine Frage gab es übrigens in dem anderen Thread, wenige Beiträge über Deiner Frage und noch einmal danach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (22. April 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Deswegen muss man aber nicht dieselbe Frage in einen FAQ-Thread und in eine Galerie packen. Ein kurzer Blick in den Alutech-Shop hätte Dir auch gezeigt, dass die Sennes in S mit diversen fetten Coil Dämpfer ausgeliefert wird, was wohl nicht der Fall wäre, wenn es nicht passen würde. Diese Info hat mich weniger Zeit gekostet, als diesen Text zu schreiben und der ist nicht länger, als Deine Frage.
> 
> Die Antwort  auf Deine Frage gab es übrigens in dem anderen Thread, wenige Beiträge über Deiner Frage und noch einmal danach.



Hättest du einfach geschrieben: "Es passen alle Dämpfer ohne Probleme." Fertig !! wo ist das Problem??
Anstatt so unnötige Antworten zu geben,wo keinem weiterhilft 
Also ich versteh dein Problem nicht!! Aber es soll mir auch egal sein
Ich habe Antwort von hilfsbereiten Menschen bekommen


----------



## slash-sash (24. April 2015)

Hier gibt es nur hilfsbereite Leute… wir sind ja nicht im L……-Forum 
Das Internet ist halt zur Recherche gut und hilfreich, aber scheinbar auch, um die eigene Faulheit weiter auszubauen. Was ja auch ne gewisse Fähigkeit ist: andere Leute für sich arbeiten zu lassen. In der Arbeitswelt nennt sich das: deligieren können 
Daher bin ich schon bei hasadeur. Wenn du es konsequent durchgezogen hättest, hättest du es auch noch in diversen anderen Freds angefragt (Fahrwerk z.B., oder Fragen zum Vivid, Fox irgendwas usw. )
Upps, habe ich ja noch gar nicht nachgeschaut, ob du das nicht wirklich gemacht hast 
So, Polemik an die Seite. Mal im Ernst: das Forum ist doch voll von einer Frage in gefühlten 10000 Freds. (Fast) überall liest man doch die gleichen Fragen. Re also schön, wenn man auch mit dem unpersönlichen Raum in Foren ein wenig sensibler umgeht. 
Nichts für ungut. 
Aber jetzt habe ich ein Problem: das ist ne Galerie und ich habe heute kein Foto für euch. Schon gar nicht vom Sennes, da ich gar keins habe …… "nur" nen Fanes!!!
Den Bilderjob muss also jemand anders für mich übernehmen, wo sich der Kreis wieder schließt und wir wieder beim deligieren wären *hüstel*


Sascha


----------



## Cawi (24. April 2015)

So jetzt gib ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu..
Es mag zwar sein, dass manche Fragen hunderte male behandelt worden sind und ich als jemand, der immer erst die SuFu verwendet und zusätzlich noch auf google sucht (bspw: Dämpfer Sennes site:mtb-news.de, das zeigt nur Ergebnisse hier aus dem Forum), kann mich auch darüber ärgern, besonders im xx1 diy thread, wenn jemand was fragt, das tatsächlich im beitrag DARÜBER beantwortet worden ist.
Auf der anderen Seite ist es wirklich nervig, wenn man die SuFu anwirft oder auf google nach dem Thema sucht, dann 10 Ergebnisse in neuen Tabs öffnet und in jedem einzelnen steht nur: hatten wir schon, such doch mal/google doch mal! 
Und sowas macht mich dann auch hin und wieder fuchsteufelswild, wenn man sich tatsächlich die mühe macht und suchtt, statt nur zu fragen, und dann findet man keine Ergebnisse sondern nur gefühlte 1000 Hinweise auf die SuFu - die mich aber genau zu dem gebracht hat!!
Also vielleicht auch mal daran denken, dass all diejenigen, die prinzipiell nur sagen "hatten wir schon, geh suchen" es anderen, die wirklich suchen wollen, deutlich schwerer machen, weil zu den 10 threads, in denen tatsächlich was zum thema steht, noch 100 dazukommen, in denen müll steht. Also entweder garnicht antworten, die Lösung nennen oder einen link zu dem thread einfügen, in dem die lösung steht. nachdem sie ja wissen, dass es schon so oft gefragt wurde, können sie ja genauso einen hinweis geben, wo das war.
Aber nur zu sagen, man soll suchen, ist die blödeste und nutzloseste Antwort überhaupt, für den fragenden, für alle anderen die später mal danach suchen und für alle, die eigentlich bilder sehen wollen und sich dann seitenlange posts mit dem hinweis auf die suchfunktion durchlesen müssen.

in diesem Sinne:


 

Inzwischen:
Zee schaltwerk, kurz
xtr trail klick pedale
mirfe 42er ritzel
xt 3-ffach kurbel mit 32 Kettenblatt (also 1x10 Umbau, es kommt aber wieder die Hammerschmidt)
acros sattelstütze in rot, warte auf die vecnum
hin und wieder einen marzocchi air wc dämpfer
und momentan ardent 2.25 reifen
sobald ich 650b reifen habe kommt noch für touren der acros .75, dt aerolite und arch ex lrs dran *freu


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. April 2015)

Gefällt mir!

Merkst du einen ausreichend großen Unterschied zw. dem Stahlfeder- und dem Luftdämpfer, um das Mehrgewicht mitzunehmen? (du fährst ja offenbar (wie ich) auch Touren damit)


----------



## Quechua (24. April 2015)

@Cawi: Hältst du die Mindesteinstecktiefe bei diesem Auszug? Bei mir (Rahmen Gr.L und SL 93) haut es nicht in, wenn ich noch eine vernünftige Versenkbarkeit haben möchte.


----------



## Cawi (24. April 2015)

ich hab sie ungekürzt gelassen und bin etwa 1cm drüber auch bei größe L ...
und das obwohl ich nur kleine 185m groß bin...
eigentlich der Hauptgrund dafür, dass ich mir die vecnum kaufe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cawi (24. April 2015)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Gefällt mir!
> 
> Merkst du einen ausreichend großen Unterschied zw. dem Stahlfeder- und dem Luftdämpfer, um das Mehrgewicht mitzunehmen? (du fährst ja offenbar (wie ich) auch Touren damit)


hab die Ergänzung erst garnicht gesehen..
Um ehrlich zu sein, der marzocchi Luftdämpfer ist dem vivid in allem so haushoch überlegen, dass es wirklich schockierend ist. darum hab ich den vivid jetzt grade zum 2. mal eingeschickt. mal sehen, ob es noch besser wird.
trotzdem würde ich mir nach der erfahrung auf jeden fall einen luftdämpfer zulegen, wenn ich vor der Entscheidung stünde.
ccdb air cs würde es wohl werden.


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. April 2015)

Ah, da schau her -- der Luftdämpfer sogar besser!

Ich hab den CCDB Air CS, taugt mir sehr!


----------



## Stefan_78 (25. April 2015)

Heute etwas die Pausen zeit mir Wartung und Pflege sinnvoll genutzt 



[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1820013]
	
[/URL]


----------



## svenson69 (5. Mai 2015)

Dann stell ich mal mein Sennes vor




Rahmen--------------Alutech Sennes Gr.S
Dämpfer--------------Rock Shox Vivid Air  M/M
Gabel-----------------Fox 36 Float 180 2015
Laufräder------------Tune King/Kong,Spank Spike 28 / Mavic 721
Bremse---------------Shimano Saint M820 200/180mm Scheiben
Schaltwerk-----------Sram XO 10fach Type 2 Short
Trigger----------------Sram XO 10fach
Kurbelsatz------------Sram XO Carbon 165mm/Absolut Black NW 34Z
Kassette--------------Sram PG-1070 11-23
Kette------------------.Kmc X10 SL gold
Pedale----------------Cranfield Brothers Crampon Ulitimate
Lenker----------------Enve Dh Carbon 760mm
Vorbau----------------Syntace Megaforce 2 40mm
Steuersatz-----------Reset Flatstack 8
Sattelstütze----------Acros Sp-1
Sattel-----------------Selle Italia SLR Carbonio
Sattelklemme--------Token
Griffe------------------Ergon GE1
Reifen----------------Schwalbe Magic Mary SG vertstar 2.35
Kettenführung-------77designz freesolo plus 34 Taco
Schläuche-----------Continental Mtb-light
Gewicht 14,40kg


----------



## rzOne20 (6. Mai 2015)

Gefällt mir echt gut. Und das Gewicht lässt mich   wenn ich an meine Räder denke...


----------



## Edg3 (6. Mai 2015)

Top Komponenten, farblich super abgepasst (zumindest was meinen Geschmack angeht) und für das Gewicht ein sauberer Freerider 
Der Gerät gefällt ausgesprochen gut !


----------



## bs99 (6. Mai 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Dann stell ich mal mein Sennes vor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gefällt mir auch sehr gut, nur die 11-23 Kassette verstehe ich nicht ganz - bergauf geht da nix mehr, oder war das eh nicht das Ziel?



rzOne20 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir echt gut. Und das Gewicht lässt mich   wenn ich an meine Räder denke...


Schon, aber du vergleichst dein Größe-L Enduro mit 10fach-bergübersetzung, DH-Reifen und Variostütze mit einem Größe S-Freerider mit leichten Teilen. Bei dir ist außer den Felgen ja nix Leichtbau, bei dem Sennes oben außer den Bremsen alles auf der leichten Seite (wird wohl der Fahrer nicht so schwer sein wie wir im 0,1t Bereich).


----------



## svenson69 (6. Mai 2015)

bs99 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch sehr gut, nur die 11-23 Kassette verstehe ich nicht ganz - bergauf geht da nix mehr, oder war das eh nicht das Ziel?
> 
> 
> Schon, aber du vergleichst dein Größe-L Enduro mit 10fach-bergübersetzung, DH-Reifen und Variostütze mit einem Größe S-Freerider mit leichten Teilen. Bei dir ist außer den Felgen ja nix Leichtbau, bei dem Sennes oben außer den Bremsen alles auf der leichten Seite (wird wohl der Fahrer nicht so schwer sein wie wir im 0,1t Bereich).



So wie auf dem Bild oben ist nur für abwärts ( shutteln,schieben oder Park) gedacht,deshalb die Kassette.
Habe noch einen anderen,leichtern Lrs mit anderer Übersetzung 11-36 und Bereifung (2.3 Baron BCC )
Da bin ich dann ca bei 13,7kg und das wär dann mein Freerider
Und ja,mit meinen 67kg bin ich auf der leichteren Seite


----------



## rzOne20 (6. Mai 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Da bin ich dann ca bei 13,7kg und das wär dann mein Freerider


----------



## bs99 (6. Mai 2015)

mit leichteren Reifen, Kassette ohne 42er Ritzel und ohne Variostütze bist eh auch dort mit deinem L-Teibun, und hast aber schwere Pedale, Sattel usw. drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlokkFmX (12. Mai 2015)

Neue Gabel
Kommen noch Hope Bremsen,Hope Laufradsatz,Moto mit Titan Feder


----------



## Marcel Neubert (12. Mai 2015)

Würde gern mein Gambler verticken und ein Sennes kaufen. Jü meinte seine Racer fahren (sind kleiner wie ich 1,88cm bei 89cm Schrittlänge) ein L. Habe das Gambler auch in L was aber eine komplett andere Geo aufweist. 

Wie fahrt ihr eure Rahmengrößen?


----------



## BlokkFmX (12. Mai 2015)

Bin 1.80 und habe meins in Medium.
Für mich ist es perfekt. Hab ziemlich lange und lange Beine.
Fahre den Vorbau in der 50mm Einstellung und den Mittleren Radstand.
Mit deinen 1.88 würde ich auch L nehmen. Es ist halt sehr laufruhig und dennoch verspielt


----------



## Marcel Neubert (12. Mai 2015)

Hab mein Gambler mal in den Bikemarkt gestellt. Es ist mir einfach zu schwer. Obwohl es gut läuft. Als Enduro fahre ich seit 3Jahren das Fanes und will nix anderes mehr haben. Habe auch sehr lange arme und denke L wäre gut. Wenns Gambler weg gehen sollte, werde ich wohl zuschlagen mit einem LtD


----------



## rsem (31. Mai 2015)

Hier mein neu aufgebautes Sennes FR. Details werden bestimmt noch verbessert.


----------



## svenson69 (31. Mai 2015)

rsem schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 391631 Hier mein neu aufgebautes Sennes FR. Details werden bestimmt noch verbessert.


Schönes Sennes
Was wiegt es denn?welche Pedale sind das,HT?
und was ist das denn für eine Farbe vom Rahmen,ist das schwarz mit viel Licht oder grau oder??


----------



## rsem (31. Mai 2015)

Gewicht ? Noch nicht gewogen. Pedale azonic. Farbe: war vorher mal alu blank und wurde dann in titangrau eloxiert.
Dekore gelb passend zu den Fox-Decals.


----------



## svenson69 (31. Mai 2015)

Danke
die Pedale muss ich mir anschauen,die gefallen mir
Und ich find die Rahmenfarbe richtig Klasse!!
Ich lass mir grad für den Vivid gelb/schwarze Decals machen,die würden deinem auch gut stehn.


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Mai 2015)

Schaut hervorragend aus! Das gehört ordentlich fotografiert!

Ist die Gabel die neue 180er Float?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsem (1. Juni 2015)

Gute Bilder folgen, Ja ist die Float 180mm.


----------



## MarcellKueppers (8. Juni 2015)

Neues Pferd im Stall


----------



## Marcel Neubert (13. Juni 2015)

Hoffe nächste Woche mein Ltd mit revox zu bekommen. Welche Dämpferfeder würdet ihr bei 90kg empfehlen. 
Federlänge, 3,25? Muss mir schnell was ordern


----------



## scotty03 (15. Juni 2015)

@ rsem, schaut super aus


----------



## feluxe (2. Juli 2015)

Hier auch nochmal meins. Ist noch nix kustomisiert, Foto ist bei Alutech aufm Parkplatz entstanden.


----------



## Stefan_78 (2. Juli 2015)

Geiles Bike    ...viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feluxe (8. Juli 2015)

Besten Dank. Hat mich schon vor 'nem üblen Sturz bewahrt 

Ach und nochwas:
Würde dieser Dämpfer (http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/rock-shox-vivid-air-r2c-mid-reb-mid-comp-240x76-87921) in den Rahmen passen? Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit gemacht? Und wieviel Gewichtsersparnis kann Ich durch nen Luftdämpfer erwarten. Im moment ist der Manitou "Revox" da drin, der (ohne Feder) ca. 500g wiegen soll. 500g wiegt der Vivid Air auch.

*Edit: Sehe gerade, dass der Dämpfer 2 Bilder weiter oben im Rad eingebaut ist. Sollte also klappen  Aber die Gewichtsfrage bleibt.


----------



## hasardeur (8. Juli 2015)

Mit Vivid Air sparst Du das Gewicht der Feder. Gewichte der Dämpfer findest Du auf den Herstellerseiten oder hier in der Gewichts-DB


----------



## slash-sash (8. Juli 2015)

Ich kann dir auch nur bedingt weiter helfen:


 
Das ist nen 2012er (oder 2013?!?!) Vivid Air mit Huber Buchsen. Allerdings in der "Fanes-Länge" 216x63. 
Wie Hasardeur schon sagt -> Verweiss auf die Gewichtsdatenbank. 


Sascha


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Juli 2015)

feluxe schrieb:


> Ach und nochwas:
> Würde dieser Dämpfer...


Gewichtsersparnis ist grob im Bereich von 400-500g. 
Bloß: nachdem's ja nagelneu ist, warum hast du's denn nicht gleich mit Luftdämpfer bestellt?


----------



## feluxe (9. Juli 2015)

Weils ein altes Ausstellungsstück in 26" (neu nur 27.5") und billiger war.


----------



## feluxe (9. Juli 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Mit Vivid Air sparst Du das Gewicht der Feder. Gewichte der Dämpfer findest Du auf den Herstellerseiten oder hier in der Gewichts-DB


 Vielen Dank für den Hinweis auf die Gewichts-Datenbank. Nettes Teil. 'Nen Link dazu wäre noch hilfreicher gewesen


----------



## hasardeur (9. Juli 2015)

Hast Du doch auch so gefunden


----------



## der-gute (9. Juli 2015)

Hilfreich vielleicht, aber nicht lehrreich.


----------



## bs99 (10. Juli 2015)

feluxe schrieb:


> Hier auch nochmal meins. Ist noch nix kustomisiert, Foto ist bei Alutech aufm Parkplatz entstanden.


Darf ich fragen was das Bike in der Ausstattung gekostet hat?


----------



## feluxe (10. Juli 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Hilfreich vielleicht, aber nicht lehrreich.


Jau. Diese Lektion hat mein Leben bahnbrechend verändert. Zum Glück gibt es so gute Lehrer in Internetforen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (10. Juli 2015)

Die eigene Faulheit anderen als Ignoranz vorzuwerfen, is nich sooo cool...


----------



## feluxe (16. Juli 2015)

... ist mir jetzt zu blöd ... kannst mir ja ne Nachricht schreiben oder mich anrufen, wenn du's gerne ausdiskutieren möchtest!


----------



## wolfi (5. August 2015)

so jetzt mal wieder bilder:
letzten sonntag morgen um 06.10 uhr.... sennes im sonnenaufgang 


 

 
sorry, sind nur handy-fotos.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Stefan_78 (5. August 2015)

Mein Batbike ;-D
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1874907]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Downhillsocke (10. November 2015)

Anbei meins im aktuellen Zustand (vo. 180mm, hi. 200mm). Warte nur noch auf die neuen Gabeldecals (stealth und rot). Gewicht 14,25 kg.


----------



## Cawi (11. November 2015)

partliste mit gewichten dazu?


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. November 2015)

Schön leicht!


----------



## Downhillsocke (11. November 2015)

Cawi schrieb:


> partliste mit gewichten dazu?



Luftfederelemente, X01 komplett, DT240s mit DT 471EX Felgen, Race Face SixC35/Atlas35-Kombi, Selle Italia slr ti und 77Designz KeFü und Reverse Black Ti Pedalen drücken das Gewicht. Teile davon habe ich in der Gewichte-DB eingetragen. Potential nach unten wäre sicherlich noch. Hab z. B. die Guide rausgeschmissen und die Saint eingebaut. Werde ebenso noch die 2,3er Maxxis Exo gegen 2,5er tauschen. Wird sich dann wohl bei 14,5 einpendeln mit Marsh Guard.


----------



## kerosin84 (13. November 2015)

Hier ist mein Baby. Gestern endlich fertig geworden.


 



_*Parts:*_


*Rahmen:*	   Alutech Sennes in Größe S in Schwarz eloxal und neongrün
*Laufräder:*	 Spank Spike35 mit Hope Pro 2 Naben und Saphim X-Ray		  Speichen
*Schaltung:* Shimano Zee 10Fach mit Hope Jokey Weels
					Truvativ Hammersmidt AM
*Innenlager:*   Truvativ Hammersmidt AM
*Trigger:*		 Truvativ x9(Hammersmidt)
 Shimano ZEE
*Pedale: *		 DMR Vauld
*Reifen: * Maxxis Minion DHR 2
 Maxxis Minion DHF
*Schläuche:* Maxxis FR
*Bremsen:*	   Hope V4 mit Tech 3 Bremshebeln und roten Anbauteilen
*Federgabel:*	Fox 36Van R 180mm
*Dämpfer:*	   Cane Creek Air CS XVOL mit Huber Bushings
*Lenker:*		  Spank Spike 800 Race Emerald
*Griffe:*			Brooks
*Steuersatz:*	 Reset Racing Flatstack
*Sattel: *		   Selle Italia SLR TI
*Sattelklemme:* Hope
*Kette:* Shimano XT 10Fach
*Kassette: * Shimano XT 10Fach
*Sattelstütze:*	Ritchey (wird noch ersetzt)
*Vorbau: *		  Hope DH 30mm
*
Gewicht ungefähr: 16,5Kg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cawi (13. November 2015)

sieht toll aus und ist meinem Aufbau recht ähnlich.
Wie gefällt Dir der Dämpfer im Bike und wie macht sich der Hinterreifen?
Kostengünstig noch 1-1.5kg "abspecken" ohne die Funktion und Haltbarkeit einzuschränken, das wäre natürlich der Knüller.. Da such ich auch vergeblich 
Zwischen 2ply Reifen, Stahlfederelementen und Hammerschmidt sammelt sich doch leider einiges an..


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. November 2015)

Ich hab zwar keinen Vergleich zu einem Stahlfederdämpfer _im Sennes_, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Stahlfederdämpfer relevant besser geht. Der DB Air CS geht schon echt gut.


----------



## rsem (13. November 2015)

Hallo Kerosin84, wie hast du denn den schaltzug für die hammerschmidt verlegt. Gibts da ein Foto?
Überigens eine geiler Aufbau geworden. Top.


----------



## Downhillsocke (13. November 2015)

kerosin84 schrieb:


> Hier ist mein Baby. Gestern endlich fertig geworden.



Ist das schon der Sennes II? Das ist doch der Carbonumlenkhebel.


----------



## Cawi (13. November 2015)

rsem schrieb:


> Hallo Kerosin84, wie hast du denn den schaltzug für die hammerschmidt verlegt. Gibts da ein Foto?
> Überigens eine geiler Aufbau geworden. Top.


ist zwar nicht an mich gerichtet, bei mir hab ichs aber intern gemacht. mit biegen und quetschen hats geklappt und der zug läuft trotzdem super weich


----------



## Cawi (14. November 2015)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Ist das schon der Sennes II? Das ist doch der Carbonumlenkhebel.


interessante Frage.. die Schraube passt ins Bild, die Reifenfreiheit sieht allerdings kleiner aus als erwartet, der Umlenkhebel glänzt nicht und die Rippen sehen recht groß aus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cawi (14. November 2015)

Hier noch fotos von meiner Zugverlegung


----------



## kerosin84 (14. November 2015)

Danke für die Blumen !


Cawi schrieb:


> Wie gefällt Dir der Dämpfer im Bike und wie macht sich der Hinterreifen?



Ich konnte noch nix von all den Sachen testen. Das Bike ist erst vorgestern fertig geworden. Aber ich werde voraussichtlich morgen mal auf die Hometrails fahren und testen.
Der Dämpfer kann nur gut sein  ich habe extra die XVOL Variante genommen, denn laut Hersteller hat er ja eine größere Air can
und soll bei progressiven Hinterbauten sehr linear wirken, also wie ein Coil Dämpfer. Bei progressiv versteht der Hersteller unter anderem, Rahmen wie die von Santa Cruz oder Intense ich habe die Hinterbauten verglichen mit dem vom Sennes und für ähnlich befunden.
Den Hinterreifen bin ich an meinem alten Bike schon ein paar mal gefahren (bevor es brach ),Aber er beißt sich gut rein man hat guten Gripp.



Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Ist das schon der Sennes II? Das ist doch der Carbonumlenkhebel


Es ist leider noch der Sennes 1.0. ohne Carbonwippe, allerdings mit dem neuen und verbesserten Hinterbau.
Ich glaube der 2.0 kommt erst nächstet Jahr.



rsem schrieb:


> Hallo Kerosin84, wie hast du denn den schaltzug für die hammerschmidt verlegt. Gibts da ein Foto?





Bilder sagen oft mehr als Worte 

Ich hoffe damit habe ich alle Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## kerosin84 (15. November 2015)

Können die Leute mit einem Sennes und dem Cane Creek db air, ihre Einstellungen mit Fahrergewicht bitte hier posten?!
Würd gerne etwas experimentieren 

Wisst ihr was die mit einem "Klick" meinen? 1/4 Undrehung oder ne Halbe oder ne ganze ?
Denn bei mir klickt da nix.
Ab der CS Version klickt da wohl nix mehr...


----------



## Downhillsocke (15. November 2015)

Bei mir hat auch nichts geklickt. Was aber hilft,  ist die Angabe der Werkseinstellung im Handbuch. Dann in eine Richtung bis zum Ende drehen und mitzählen. War dann auch bei einer viertel Umdrehung je "Klick".

Den Sag habe ich mit Lineal am dämpfer abgemessen. Waren glaube ich 2 cm die Empfehlung.

Weist du,  was an dem neuen Hinterbau verändert wurde? Cool wäre ja,  wenn man sennes 1 auf 2 (also das mit carbon) umrüsten könnte.


----------



## svenson69 (15. November 2015)

kerosin84 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was die mit einem "Klick" meinen? 1/4 Undrehung oder ne Halbe oder ne ganze ?
> Denn bei mir klickt da nix.
> Ab der CS Version klickt da wohl nix mehr...


Da Klickt es normalerweise schon
Bei mir war es auf jedenfall so,aber nicht bei allen Einstellern.


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. November 2015)

kerosin84 schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer kann nur gut sein  ich habe extra die XVOL Variante genommen, denn laut Hersteller hat er ja eine größere Air can
> und soll bei progressiven Hinterbauten sehr linear wirken, also wie ein Coil Dämpfer.
> ...
> Es ist leider noch der Sennes 1.0. ohne Carbonwippe, allerdings mit dem neuen und verbesserten Hinterbau.


Ich habe das "normale" 1.0er-Sennes mit zwei Wippenpositionen und den DB Air CS mit der normalen Kammer.
Die habe ich dann noch mit Spacern verkleinert zugunsten von mehr Progression.
Also zumindest für meinen Hinterbau wäre die XVOL-Kammer schlecht, aber vielleicht ist das beim veränderten Hinterbau anders.


----------



## kerosin84 (16. November 2015)

Bei mir gibt es nur 1 Wippenposition und die haben wohl die Zugstrebe überarbeitet, d.h. den Schweißstoß abgeändert.
Die sind wohl ab und zu gebrochen füher.
Ich habe leider keinen Vergleich zu der normalen Air Can, aber ich könnte ja auch noch spacer rein machen im Notfall.
Ich finde, das bike spricht bis jetzt super sahnig an.
Aber der Hinterbau mit Umlenkung ist doch ähnlich mit den Santa Cruz und Intense Bikes, oder??
Vieleicht hab ich ja auch nen Denkfehler drin....


----------



## hasardeur (16. November 2015)

Intense und Santa Cruz haben einen VPP Link, die Fanes und deren Derivate einen klassischen Horst-Link-4-Gelenker (aka FSR). Mit beiden Systemen kann man ganz unterschiedliche Progressionskurven erzeugen. Eine Pauschal-Aussage gibt es also nicht.
Bei meiner Fanes würde ich mir wünschen, für den Vivid Air eine Möglichkeit zu haben, die Luftkammer für etwas mehr Progression zu verkleinern. Daher kann ich Flo gut nachfühlen, dass es bei der Sennes wohl recht ähnlich ist.


----------



## kerosin84 (16. November 2015)

Ok,dann werde ich das mit den Spacern mal testen um zu vergleichen. 
Was für Spacer fahrt ihr so?  Bei rund 80 kg fahrergewicht.


----------



## Downhillsocke (17. November 2015)

Welches Werkzeug braucht man denn für die Anpassung?  Wechsel soll ja angeblich spielend einfach sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kerosin84 (17. November 2015)

Also ich habe mal den "Ölfilterwechselschlüssel" oder auch Riemenschlüssel bestellt.
wie einfach das geht, siehst du hier.


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. November 2015)

Ich konnte die Kammer auch mit der Hand abziehen, ohne so einen Schlüssel.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, habe ich einen der großen Spacer eingebaut: http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/data/996/ccdbair-spacers-internal-b.jpg
Seitdem passt's gut von der Progression her.


----------



## Downhillsocke (17. November 2015)

Laut Cane Creek Seite wird für den Sennes Rahmen ja kein extra Spacer empfohlen, in diesem Fit-Finder. Bin leider noch nicht wirklich damit gefahren, um die progressivität zu beurteilen. Mit der low speed Druckstufe habt ihr auch gespielt?


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. November 2015)

Mit der High Speed-Druckstufe, ja. (die ist ja für schnelle Einschläge da wie sie nach Sprüngen auftreten -- die Situationen, in denen Durchschlagsgefahr besteht)
Die hätte ich aber zu weit zudrehen müssen - Verlust an Sensibilität - da hab ich lieber die Kennlinie über den Spacer angepasst. Jetzt passt's wunderbar. Mich hat's auch gewundert, dass CC keinen Spacer empfiehlt.


----------



## Downhillsocke (18. November 2015)

Danke, dann werde ich den Spacereinbau im Auge behalten


----------



## wolfi (19. November 2015)

moin,
ich möchte ja nicht als spielverderber da stehen.... aber eigentlich ist das hier eine galerie, kein technikthread.
beste grüße
wolfi


----------



## zondi (21. November 2015)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem "kleinen Schwarzen ".


----------



## kerosin84 (21. November 2015)

Schick!
Was wiegt denn die süße?
Und deine Dämpfer Einstellungen wüsste ich auch gerne.


----------



## zondi (21. November 2015)

Mit Pedale und DH Bereifung 15,8 kg.
Habe so ziemlich die Empfehlungen von Cane Creek übernommen:
HSC 2,0 (empfohlen 2,5)
LSC 13
HSR 2
LSR 16

Bei 140 psi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillsocke (21. November 2015)

Hast du in deinem dämpfer einen zusätzlichen Spacer verbaut oder bist du mit der progressivität zufrieden?


----------



## zondi (22. November 2015)

Nein, keine zusätzlichen Spacer. Bin zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer. Progresivität passt auch.


----------



## Crazyfist (11. April 2016)

Hier mal mein Sennes


----------



## Downhillsocke (29. April 2016)




----------



## hasardeur (29. April 2016)

Schöner Freireiter 

Die Carbon-Stützstreben gibt es für die Sennes wohl nicht mehr?


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. April 2016)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 488518



Sehr schönes LTD 

Sieht meinem irgendwie ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillsocke (29. April 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Schöner Freireiter
> 
> Die Carbon-Stützstreben gibt es für die Sennes wohl nicht mehr?



Danke, habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht geprüft. Für das Fanes gab es die ja auch mal, findet man aber nicht mehr im shop. Ich brauch sie jedenfalls nicht 



Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Sehr schönes LTD
> 
> Sieht meinem irgendwie ähnlich



Feine Sammlung, Glückwunsch  so ein sennes 2.0 in raw wäre schon verlockend. Wie hast du deinen Umlenkhebel am Signiture geändert? Sieht echt gut aus,  mit mehr schwarz und weniger rot.

Grüße


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. April 2016)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Danke, habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht geprüft. Für das Fanes gab es die ja auch mal, findet man aber nicht mehr im shop. Ich brauch sie jedenfalls nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke 
Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit den beiden Rädchen 

Beim Umlenkhebel vom Sennes habe ich einfach eine Karbonfolie innen rein geklebt 

Meine Fanes  habe ich gerade mit 45mm felgen und 2,8" reifen etwas verbreitert 





Über Pfingsten geht es erst mal mit beiden Rädern nach Finale


----------



## Downhillsocke (29. April 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Danke
> Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit den beiden Rädchen
> 
> Beim Umlenkhebel vom Sennes habe ich einfach eine Karbonfolie innen rein geklebt
> ...



Wer brauch schon Boost, wenn er ein Alutech und eine Fox 36 hat. Alles richtig gemacht  Hast du im Dämpfer mehr Spacer für mehr Progressivität verbaut?


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. April 2016)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Wer brauch schon Boost, wenn er ein Alutech und eine Fox 36 hat. Alles richtig gemacht  Hast du im Dämpfer mehr Spacer für mehr Progressivität verbaut?



Nein , ich fahre den CC so wie ich ihn bekommen habe


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Mai 2016)

Nochmal mein Sennes in Finale Ligure


----------



## m-g-d (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

und hier MEEEIN SCHAAAATZZZ !!!

ALUTECH Sennes Ltd. 203 und 200mm feinster Luftfederweg bei nur 16,25kg inklusive Pedale !


----------



## Marcel Neubert (31. Mai 2016)

m-g-d schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und hier MEEEIN SCHAAAATZZZ !!!
> 
> ALUTECH Sennes Ltd. 203 und 200mm feinster Luftfederweg bei nur 16,25kg inklusive Pedale !


Welche Rahmen Höhe?  Hast du es nachgezwogen?


----------



## m-g-d (31. Mai 2016)

Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> Welche Rahmen Höhe?  Hast du es nachgezwogen?


Ja habe ich, wenn du alle Daten willst schau hier:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...dorado-renthal-saint-spank-alles-vom-feinsten


----------



## hasardeur (31. Mai 2016)

DEEEIN SCHAAAATZZZ? Und dann verkaufst Du es?


----------



## klana_radikala (31. Mai 2016)

Gerade gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-g-d (1. Juni 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> DEEEIN SCHAAAATZZZ? Und dann verkaufst Du es?


Ich biete es an, da es manchmal Situationen gibt wo mann leider die Prio nicht immer auf das Luxusbike legen kann.


----------



## mi-midas (10. Juni 2016)

Mal ein neues Bild von der Sennes als Freerider Aufbau


----------



## Crazyfist (11. Juni 2016)

Hab mein Sennes endlich in Leogang testen können


----------



## Iceman79 (14. Juni 2016)

Dann stell ich mal meine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau!


----------



## Iceman79 (14. Juni 2016)

alle guten Dinge sind 2


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Juni 2016)

Schön, endlich kommen ein paar mehr Sennes FR daher!

Mich begeistert immer noch, wie universal das Ding ist. Volle Bikeparktauglichkeit ohne relevante Nachteile ggü. Freunden mit "vollen" Downhillern und dennoch wunderbar tourengeeignet mit dem steilen Sitzwinkel und - in meinem Fall - 14,85kg und bei euren Rädern wahrscheinlich sogar noch weniger Gewicht.


----------



## Alumini (14. Juni 2016)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht, danke für die Bilder!

Und spätestens nächste Woche kommt noch eins hinzu.


----------



## Iceman79 (14. Juni 2016)

Das ist echt der Hammer wie gut das Bike Berg auf und Berg ab geht - alles richtig gemacht - brache kein anderes Bike mehr


----------



## klana_radikala (14. Juni 2016)

Da bin ich mal gespannt 

Man könnte aus dem Sennes FR mit einer DC Gabel, einem anderen Antrieb und normaler Sattelstütze auch einen extrem leichten Downhiller machen. Ist auch mein Plan B falls ich mal keine Lust mehr auf Touren haben sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuffa87 (14. Juni 2016)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt
> 
> Man könnte aus dem Sennes FR mit einer DC Gabel, einem anderen Antrieb und normaler Sattelstütze auch einen extrem leichten Downhiller machen. Ist auch mein Plan B falls ich mal keine Lust mehr auf Touren haben sollte



Der 2016er Rahmen ist ja auch genau für sowas gedacht


----------



## klana_radikala (14. Juni 2016)

Eigentlich spricht vom Rahmen selbst nichts dagegen das Teil als reinrassigen Downhiller zu verwenden. Mit dem etwas steileren Sitzwinkel kann man schon leben und mit einer DC Gabel wird der auch noch etwas flacher. Optional könnte man vl noch Offset-Buchsen oder eine Angle-Set verbauen und Tada: superleichter Downhiller mit dem man auch im Park und auf flacheren Strecken noch Spaß haben kann


----------



## Alumini (14. Juni 2016)

Das "eigentlich" erklärst Du dem Jü aber mal schön selber. ;-)


----------



## Iceman79 (14. Juni 2016)

...hab mal für das gute Bike auch mal die gute Kammer raus geholt  





Weiter Bilder folgen


----------



## klana_radikala (15. Juni 2016)

Alumini schrieb:


> Das "eigentlich" erklärst Du dem Jü aber mal schön selber. ;-)



Eigentlich wollte ich damit nur sagen dass der Unterschied zwischen dem FR und dem DH lapidar bzw quasi nicht vorhanden ist


----------



## der-gute (15. Juni 2016)

is das nicht sowieso der selbe Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi-midas (15. Juni 2016)

das ist der selbe Rahmen


----------



## Bueck (15. Juni 2016)

Hat keiner Lust endlich mal das Sennes FR an die Waage zu hängen?   ... los los...


----------



## zondi (15. Juni 2016)




----------



## zondi (15. Juni 2016)

Mit Dreck 14,87kg.

Entschuldigung für die schlechte Bildqualität.


----------



## Piefke (15. Juni 2016)

Sieht nach artgerechter Haltung aus 
Ich würde nur keinen Luftdämpfer fahren wollen.


----------



## zondi (15. Juni 2016)

Morgen bekommt es wieder Liebe und Pflege.


----------



## Bueck (12. Juli 2016)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Schön, endlich kommen ein paar mehr Sennes FR daher!
> 
> Mich begeistert immer noch, wie universal das Ding ist. Volle Bikeparktauglichkeit ohne relevante Nachteile ggü. Freunden mit "vollen" Downhillern und dennoch wunderbar tourengeeignet mit dem steilen Sitzwinkel und - in meinem Fall - 14,85kg und bei euren Rädern wahrscheinlich sogar noch weniger Gewicht.


... weniger Gewicht? Da bin ich mal gespannt. Wenn ich alle Einzelteile per Digitaler KüWaage wiege dann komm ich für das neue Sennes Freeride in L auf das hier:  knapp 15kg
... da hoff ich mal das meine KüWaage immer etwas übertreibt und ich gut unter den 15kg bleibe. 
Ein paar Parts sind allerdings geändert wie zb. ProCore mit Milch / Lenker / Sattel / Pedale / WTB Front Fast Rolling an der Front statt dem High Gripp => der übrigens für 35€ zu verkaufen wäre ... nursoamrandebemerkt.
=> hat jemand ein Sennes Freeride schon mal genauer an der Waage hängen gehabt?


----------



## Alumini (12. Juli 2016)

Mein Sennes 2.0 FR in S, mit Lasur, Design gepulvert, DMR Vault flats, Procore + Milch und HR2/DHR2 kommt auf 15,1x kg mit CCDB CS. Mit X-Fusion Vector HLR Coil und 350er Feder +340g. Hängewaage beim LBS.


----------



## Schuffa87 (13. Juli 2016)

Wer tauscht Bitte den high grip am VR gegen fast rolling an einem FR bike?

Was bewegt dich dazu?


----------



## Bueck (13. Juli 2016)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Wer tauscht Bitte den high grip am VR gegen fast rolling an einem FR bike?
> 
> Was bewegt dich dazu?


... wird nicht so bleiben... aber vorerst muss es möglichst leicht werden (da es oft geschultert wird ... hier im Allgäu).
Hab´s auch schon gemerkt das die Gummimischung einen ganzen Tick härter ist ...nicht so toll ... hast schon Recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazyfist (15. August 2016)

Aktueller Stand meines Sennes - in den Nächsten Wochen kommt noch statt dem Vivid ein Marzocchi Moto rein


----------



## Bueck (17. August 2016)

Eigenaufbau Sennes FR 2.0
Rahmen wurde bei Emlich Eloxal in München eloxiert.
Parts wie Sennes FR Freeride Edition 2016
Gewicht 14.95 kg  (inkl. Procore)



  Teileliste


----------



## BigHit66 (17. August 2016)

@Bueck

Schöner Eigenaufbau!
Habe die Sennes in der original „Freeride Edition 2016“ u. daher noch ein paar Fragen zu Deiner Teileliste:

-  Gewichte alle selbst gewogen?
-  Rahmengröße?
-   WTB Vigilante Gewicht – in der „Tough“-Version (high grip & fast rolling) komme ich auf selbst gewogene 2320g?

Danke für die Info!


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. August 2016)

Wow, schöne Farbe!


----------



## Bueck (18. August 2016)

BigHit66 schrieb:


> @Bueck
> 
> Schöner Eigenaufbau!
> Habe die Sennes in der original „Freeride Edition 2016“ u. daher noch ein paar Fragen zu Deiner Teileliste:
> ...


Hi BigHit66,
-Gewicht alles auf Küchenwage gewogen (die stimmt sogar ziemlich genau).
-Rahmen L
-WTB High Gripp vom Vorderrad ist gegen den leichteren WTB Vigilante 2.3 27,5" / 650B getauscht worden. Sorry ... da ist die Liste nicht aktuell ... die 1700g sind aber richtig.
der High grip war um die 1190g wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
- zudem habe ich vorn und hinten das Schwalbe Procore System drinn.

Welches Gewicht hat die Orginal-Freeride Edition? 

!!! Wenn einer einen Tip hat wie man die WTB Reifen "ohne" Muskelfaserriss oder Wutanfall wieder von der E-13 Felge
runter bekommt dann bitte den Tip schreiben. !!!   Der Rand vom Reifen klemmt derart in dem Felgenwulst das nur rohe Gewalt hilft.

Gruß


----------



## BigHit66 (19. August 2016)

@Bueck
kein Problem, danke für die Infos – habe in letzter Zeit schon ein paar Teile meiner original Sennes Freeride LTD aus Gewichts- & Funktionsgründen optimiert bzw. ausgetauscht. Der Unterschied im gewogenen Gesamtgewicht gegenüber dem (Soll-)Gesamtgewicht meiner Teileliste kommt daher, dass ich nur Teile wiegen konnte die ausgetauscht bzw. beim Umbau demontiert waren. Beim Rest musste daher teilweise auf die IBC-Gewichtsdatenbank oder die Gewichtsangaben der Hersteller zurückgreifen. Daher mein Interesse an Deinen (gewogen) Gewichtsangaben. Cool ich habe den Rahmen auch in Größe „L“ (Raw), wusste aber nicht wie weit das Gewicht von der Alutech-Angabe (welche Größe??) abweicht.

Zum Gewicht der Original-Freeride LTD kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen, da das Bike bei Auslieferung im Mai noch mit Leih-Parts von Alutech (Gabel & LRS) versehen war. Die originalen Parts waren noch nicht verfügbar, wurden dann aber Ende Mai nachgeliefert & ausgetauscht. Die fetten WTB-Schlappen (1160g) habe ich für den Alltagsbetrieb aber erst gar nicht montiert, die werden nur für den Park aufgezogen.

Ha, ha, das ist ja lustig – ich war auch schon kurz davor die Reifen (WTB & Schwalbe) mit dem Seitenschneider von der Felge zu holen u. bin nicht gerade schwächlich. Ein Kumpel der das zuerst auch nicht glauben wollte, hat sich dann doch gewundert, als er beim letzten Reifenwechsel zeigen durfte wie locker das angeblich geht. Nachdem ich mir fast beide Daumen verbogen bzw. gebrochen habe hat sich folgende Vorgehensweise bewährt:

Luft komplette ablassen, Felge auf einen Karton (oder ähnliches) auf den Boden legen (wegen Kratzer) u. mit der Innen- oder Außenseite beider Schuhe auf die Seitenflanke der Reifen (knapp neben dem Felgenhorn) treten. Nach ein paar Versuchen sollten der Reifen an dieser Stelle vom Felgenhorn in die Mitte ploppen – das geht gegenüber der anderen Methode relativ entspannt u. ohne zurückbleibende körperliche Schäden . Am besten Schuhe mit einer harten Sohle ohne gröberes Profil nehmen.

Werde am Wochenende hoffentlich komplett auf schlauchlos & Dichtmilch umrüsten u. dann mal wiegen. Letzte Woche hat das nach mehreren Versuchen nur mit dem Vorderrad geklappt. Keine Probleme mit den Reifen, aber die mitgelieferten verfluchten E13-Ventile waren einfach nicht dicht zu bekommen. Habe mir jetzt die Ventile von Stans gesorgt u. starte einen neuen Versuch.

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Crazyfist (16. September 2016)

Bikepark Schladming


----------



## SlimeUB (27. September 2016)

Hey, mal ne kurze frage an die Cane Creek Fahrer:
Welche Dämpferbuchsen benötige ich?
Fahre ein Sennes Ltd aus 2014 und habe vor, den originalen Revox, gegen einen ccdb coil oder air (habe mich noch nicht entschieden) zu tauschen!

MfG Basti


----------



## kerosin84 (4. Oktober 2016)

Am besten ist, wenn du direkt bei Alutech anrufst und denen sagt welchen cc du haben wirst.  Die schicken dir dann die passenden zu von Huber Bushings.  Zumindest war es bei mir so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (4. Oktober 2016)

Oder beim Stephan Huber direkt anrufen bzw. mailen. Da bekommt man noch etwas mehr fürs Geld.


----------



## kerosin84 (5. Oktober 2016)

Wenn ich noch richtig weiß, dann hat sich das preislich nicht viel genommen. 
Man würde sich halt die Messerei am Rahmen und  Dämpferaugen sparen.


----------



## hasardeur (5. Oktober 2016)

Bei Stephan gibt es für 45 oder 50 € fünf Igus Buchsen, also drei extra und ein Einpresswerkzeug.


----------



## -N0bodY- (5. Oktober 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Bei Stephan gibt es für 45 oder 50 € fünf Igus Buchsen, also drei extra und ein Einpresswerkzeug.



Wo bei es sich schon lohnt das etwas bessere Tool von Ihm zu ordern, wenn man das ganze öffter macht. Lohnt sich absolut würde ich jetzt so nach knapp 3 Jahren behaupten.


----------



## kerosin84 (20. März 2017)

Jungs ihr müsst voten für ein Alutech BDW !!!
Wir müssen zusammenhalten 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2124580?in=set


----------



## madone (13. Oktober 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ottmar0815 (11. März 2018)

Moin,

Bin seid 2 Tagen Besitzer einer Sennes in XL. Aufbau ist TrailReady mit CaneCreek DB Air CS.

Der erste Testlauf ist dann nächsten Sonntag in Schulenberg.
Bin gespannt wie ich mit dem Dämpfer klarkomme. Leider klingt der obwohl er neu ist wie ein Reisverschluss den man schnell auf und zuzieht...eigenartig. Hält die Luft und scheint zu funktionieren. Ich lass mich mal überraschen.

Hier die ersten Bilder...


----------



## xMARTINx (11. März 2018)

Gehört wohl hier rein, schick vor allem mit der Gabel


----------



## Ottmar0815 (12. März 2018)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Gehört wohl hier rein, schick vor allem mit der Gabel


Da war wohl einer in Thale zum Saisonauftakt


----------



## xMARTINx (14. März 2018)

Jap hab aber mein Rad im Auto gelassen, Bedingungen waren ja eher ungeil


----------



## Ottmar0815 (15. März 2018)

Ansichtssache

Ich fand die Bedingungen mega - in jedem Streckenabschnitt völlig unterschiedlich , erst Schnee, dann Ritt auf der Rasierklinge im Wald und der letzte Abschnitt einfach nur ein sauschneller Traum


----------



## Dennis32 (10. Mai 2018)

Ich hab endlich nen erschwinglichen M Rahmen für 26 Zoll Laufräder gefunden.
Gestrahlt, Teile vom Torque übernommen. Fertig.

Ich hoffe das ich mit dem Sennes genauso gut zufrieden bin wie mit meiner Fanes.





















Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Timmö__ (12. Juni 2018)

Gefällt mir sehr gut deine Sennes! Sie wird dich sicher nicht enttäuschen. Fahre meine neue jetzt seit ca. 3 Wochen und bin begeistert von der Vielseitigkeit. Bilder kommen sobald die Lady vom Stylisten zurück ist - und der CC Dämpfer vom Service.


----------



## Iceman79 (12. Juni 2018)

Hier noch mal meins, nach einem kleinem optischen update 





Aha - und neue Schuhe hat es auch...


----------

